# Too many open files

## darkz

Antes que nada, Si ya se que de esto hay mucha informacion en google pero igual no logro hacer que funcione como corresponde.

Mi problema es el seguiente. Estoy seedeando muchos torrents grandes de muchos archivos chicos cada uno, esto hace que el transmission deje de seedear con el error de "too many open files"

Hasta ahora esto es todo lo que prove:

/etc/security/limits.conf:

```

* soft nofile 60000

* hard nofile 160000

```

/etc/sysctl.conf

```

fs.file-max=205290

```

cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max

```

205290

```

ulimit -S -n

```

60000

```

ulimit -H -n

```

60000

```

/etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json

```

...

"open-file-limit": 104092,

...

```

Eso es todo lo que modifique y aparentemente me lo toma bien, segun el ulimit perooo

pero si miro los limites del proceso del transmission el limite soft sigue siendo 1024 lo que hace que me deje de seedear

```

cat /proc/7988/limits

Limit                     Soft Limit           Hard Limit           Units     

Max cpu time              unlimited            unlimited            seconds   

Max file size             unlimited            unlimited            bytes     

Max data size             unlimited            unlimited            bytes     

Max stack size            8388608              unlimited            bytes     

Max core file size        0                    unlimited            bytes     

Max resident set          unlimited            unlimited            bytes     

Max processes             31639                31639                processes 

Max open files            1024                 60000                files     

Max locked memory         65536                65536                bytes     

Max address space         unlimited            unlimited            bytes     

Max file locks            unlimited            unlimited            locks     

Max pending signals       31639                31639                signals   

Max msgqueue size         819200               819200               bytes     

Max nice priority         30                   30                   

Max realtime priority     100                  100                  

Max realtime timeout      unlimited            unlimited            us     

```

La verdad no se que mas tocar, tengo todos los paquetes al dia ( actualize hace un rato ), reinicia varias veces entre intentos e incluso use el ulimit desde la misma consola de la que arranque el trnsmission-daemon por las dudas, pero no logro encontrar por donde viene la mano.

Lei por ahi que el soft limit lo impone bash pero en el man no encontre donde cambiarlo, aunque al ser un manual bastante extenso se me puede haber escapado.

Si alguno de ustedes tiene una idea para tirarme les voy a estar muy agradecido.

Saludos!

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que esta página te puede ayudar. Parece que te falta hacer las modificaciones en /etc/security/limits.d/

----------

## darkz

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Todo lo que dice ahi acerca del limits.d es lo mismo que yo puse en el limits.conf

De todas maneras igual aplique los cambios en el limits.d/ duplicando los del limits.conf.

Aun asi sigo con el mismo inconveniente.

----------

## Txema

¿Has probado a cambiar el * por tu nombre de usuario en /etc/security/limits.conf?

----------

## opotonil

¿Que version de Transmission estas usando?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Transmission 2.33 (2011/07/20)
> 
> All Platforms
> ...

 

Changelog: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Changes#version-2.33

Salu2.

----------

